# Modifying Truss (Garage)



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

It looks like the door clears the operator, so am I missing something in the pics?


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

You don't have trusses, you have rafters with ties. I wouldn't modify them, regardless. You should be able to get a low head room track kit for the garage door...the track will make a tighter radius at the top giving you more space above the door, but less below.

But as Maintenance 6 said...it does look like it clears...is there something going on that we can't see? Just because the instructions say there should be "X" amount of space either above or below the opener rail doesn't necessarily mean it MUST have that much clearance to operate or function correctly.


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

These are not trusses. You have a very strong roof with the rafter 2x6's on 16" and the rafter ties all over the place.

Here is what I would do.

First put in another rafter tie on the opposite side of the one that is giving you problems only put it up the distance you need for the garage to clear. Tie is into the same rafter the original one is on (only it will be a little higher and on the opposite side). Then nail the 2x4 coming down from the ceiling to that new board or put another in there to take it's place. Make sure you tie that into board above it.

Then you can notch out the existing beam as needed.

I have done this with similar situations and know what you are dealing with.


----------



## jmills (Oct 15, 2008)

Sorry, I am relativly new when it comes to terms, etc. When the door comes about 3/4 of the way up it pinches the rail between the door and the boards.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Take the collar ties out one at a time. Cut a couple of inches off one end at same angle as they are now. Re-install up higher.
As stated this is not a truss so you can modify.


----------



## jmills (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks Guys!

I was able to complete the install and my garage is still standing. I really appreciate all the help.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Tell us what you did. Post some more pictures.


----------



## jmills (Oct 15, 2008)

I added a second tie above the current ties that needed to be cut. Then I notched the original ties enough to allow the track to come through. I still need to clean some stuff up, but I will take some pictures and post them in the coming days.


----------



## chelseyafoster (Oct 29, 2008)

*same situation*

Your garage looks just like mine. I just finally got it cleared out enough to store my car inside. Would like to install an opener, and will probably follow same steps as you to be successful!

My door barely clears the rafters as well.


----------

